
Apple Releases OS X El Capitan - runesoerensen
http://9to5mac.com/2015/09/30/os-x-el-capitan-now-available-new-features/
======
runesoerensen
Apple has now updated their OS X page with information about El Capitan:
[https://www.apple.com/osx/](https://www.apple.com/osx/)

